# DIY Arrow Saw



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome design. Thanks for sharing. I am going to do something just like this.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Where can one get the incra tract thing?
Brilliant idea by the way


----------



## xraygod (Mar 21, 2007)

escorza88 said:


> Where can one get the incra tract thing?
> Brilliant idea by the way


It doesn't have to be Intrac trac, any T track will work..I bought it locally at Woodcraft...You can also get them online and ebay.

Let me see pics when you are finished!

John


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

You can also get track and accessories @ rockler.com


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

nice build!


----------



## xraygod (Mar 21, 2007)

escorza88 said:


> Where can one get the incra tract thing?
> Brilliant idea by the way


Incra T Track Plus 36"-- http://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_T_Track_Plus_36_p/ttrackplus36.htm
Incra Build it brackets--http://www.amazon.com/Build-It-Brackets-Fasteners-2-25-Inch-2-Pack/dp/B000W09EHS
Harbor Freight mini chop saw (usually can get this on sale from time to time)-- http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-61900.html


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice setup


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Finish up with an arrow squaring tool and you'll be set


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Good job and well thought out.


----------



## jstoll (Jun 1, 2013)

Tag


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

not sure it is the cheapest source but most of the do it your self aluminum picture frames are a T track. 
OP this is a real nice design, I prefer the saw where you spin the arrow because it is a self squaring system but the T track and design are nice particularly if you are cutting just a single diameter arrow.


----------



## duckcaller (Apr 12, 2015)

Tag. Great looking design, thanks for sharing.


----------



## straightShot45 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is the cutting edge of the blade 3" from the edge of the saw's base?


----------



## jstoll (Jun 1, 2013)

What blade r you using with the saw? The one that camcame with it? I picked up a cutoff blade as well like on dremels but its 3" didnt find any 2" hope the 3" fits?


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Tag for later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

hey guys just use a piece of 7/8" unistrut,it would be a whole lot cheaper and a whole lot stronger and it can be bought in the gold color,green or galvanized.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I like it! tagged for later


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

I have the saw, where did you get a blade to cut arrows?


----------



## pitbullandbows (Jul 16, 2011)

archeryhunterME said:


> I like it! tagged for later


x 2...Great idea


----------



## bowhunter2377 (Jun 22, 2015)

what blade did you find to fit the saw? if the metal one doesn't work


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks awesome. Tagging for later


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice Saw !!!!


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

In 


Ohio fastest growing archery organization 
Ohio3dgroup.com


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Tag


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## sdub89 (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice Job!


----------



## big buddha (Mar 31, 2008)

great job, nicely done!


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

His cuts should be square for any shafts without spinning but he can probably spin them too anyway - the bit the nock end go on moves up or down so you can always adjust it to cut square whatever the shaft diameter. A few test cuts and tweaks to set up for a new shaft and he's good. I have the saw and now know what I'm doing next - thanks OP


----------



## Dave_ (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks good! I made almost the exact same thing except instead of a slide I have a wooden block and a clamp I touch my arrows up with an arrow squaring device just to double check.


----------



## MXandSXracer21 (Jan 19, 2015)

Will the blade that come with the HF mini saws work ok for cutting arrows?


----------



## apples (Jan 11, 2015)

That's awesome man


----------



## bowhunter-tw (Nov 30, 2014)

isnt your length going to be off by 2in or so because the ruler stops about 2inches from the blade?


----------



## Garringer55 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is awesome! Tagged for later.


----------



## ferincr (May 29, 2015)

Darn I also want to know which blade he used, but I don't think there'll be much point to ask again since about four people asked and got no response from anybody that built this:sad:


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

ferincr said:


> Darn I also want to know which blade he used, but I don't think there'll be much point to ask again since about four people asked and got no response from anybody that built this:sad:


Don't use the metal/wood blade that comes with the Harbor Freight saw. You'll splinter that arrow like crazy. You'll wanna buy an 'abrasive cut off disc'. Amazon sells them pretty cheap. I couldn't find them anywhere local - Lowes, Ace, Harbor, Etc.

Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## Jtnlv (Feb 28, 2013)

Acts 10:13 said:


> Don't use the metal/wood blade that comes with the Harbor Freight saw. You'll splinter that arrow like crazy. You'll wanna buy an 'abrasive cut off disc'. Amazon sells them pretty cheap. I couldn't find them anywhere local - Lowes, Ace, Harbor, Etc.
> 
> Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


Thanks, I too have been wondering where to get the cutting disc for that saw


----------



## grand594 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice, tag for later.


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

You didn't put an "arrow saw" blade on it. Does the regular blade work ok?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Winston_7 said:


> You didn't put an "arrow saw" blade on it. Does the regular blade work ok?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Read a few posts above your post. Don't use the blade that comes with it!


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh... haha thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Winston_7 said:


> Oh... haha thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No problem. I would hate for someone to ruin an arrow using that metal/wood blade that comes with the Harbor Freight saw.


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm going to give building one a try, but with mainly 3d printed parts and the same saw you used.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Winston_7 said:


> I'm going to give building one a try, but with mainly 3d printed parts and the same saw you used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Someone on here made 3D printed parts and was offering the plans for the parts online I think.


Then a voice told him, 'Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.'


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I can get you the cutting wheel for $3.50 shipping included


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tag, got my weekend project, great job!


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks. I made a arrow cutting setup with the same saw and was confused because I splintered 6 arrows and never read from anyone that they switched the blade out. I knew that the blade wouldn't work but couldn't find any info. Most people just said go slow. Thank god I didn't throw it last night when I was cleaning out the garage.


----------



## UncleIke (Dec 23, 2013)

Great build!


----------



## KH1000 (Nov 3, 2015)

Awesome, now I have a weekend project


----------



## zxstevens54 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have cut probably 5 dozen or so carbon arrow with the metal saw blade that came with it. I use a squaring device to touch them all up. I just cut slow and haven't had a problem with any of my arrows splintering.


----------



## Ck1447 (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome plans


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice work, sir!


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## silentdc4 (Dec 22, 2015)

def trying this


----------



## dannyjwhite10 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tag for later


----------



## Kelley1992 (Jan 22, 2016)

great work might try it out!


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Tag for later

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## xraygod (Mar 21, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> not sure it is the cheapest source but most of the do it your self aluminum picture frames are a T track.
> OP this is a real nice design, I prefer the saw where you spin the arrow because it is a self squaring system but the T track and design are nice particularly if you are cutting just a single diameter arrow.


You can spin the arrow while cutting. The arrow will spin around the insert..Sorry that I haven't followed this thread in some time..Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## xraygod (Mar 21, 2007)

ferincr said:


> Darn I also want to know which blade he used, but I don't think there'll be much point to ask again since about four people asked and got no response from anybody that built this:sad:


Sorry, I have been away for quite some time.. Here are the blades: http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...G&_itemId=171802704460&_trksid=p2047675.m4099


----------



## alvongunden (Dec 20, 2015)

Excellent design!


----------



## xraygod (Mar 21, 2007)

bowhunter-tw said:


> isnt your length going to be off by 2in or so because the ruler stops about 2inches from the blade?


No..If you look I adjusted the cut both the ruler and yard stick accordingly.


----------



## pernluc2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Good idea


----------



## bsour84 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice build!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

OK guys, this inspired me.

Went to HF looking to replicate this and found something I liked better. Not completely done with finished product, but here goes. 

The little chop saw is a good idea, but as others have mentioned, they do not have cut off wheels there that fit it. Started looking. Saw several different opinions, but each had its problems. Employee came by and offered to help. Explained master plan and together started to kick around different ideas. He suggested a mini table saw they had almost hidden.

Long story short, table saw has a 14,000 rpm max! Arbor is 1/2 inch, but they have arbor adapter kit. With adapter, I put a cut off wheel for an angle grinder with 5/8 arbor hole. It works great.

Now plan is to get drawer runners to make it slide on perpendicular plane to arrow being cut. I will incorporate an arrow spin tester to spin the arrow during the cut, while sliding the saw into cut. Plan on using op's clamp idea to regulate length of arrow cuts.

The best part of the table saw is that the table it's self is removable. It will allow me to cut aluminums for footing my carbon arrow with table on, or take it off to cut carbons down with arrow spin tester!

Table saw is $35 regular price. And I feel it is worth it. Of course, getting it during a sale is better...


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag


----------



## roketa36 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just cut 6 victory v - force sport arrows with my harbor freight saw with the original blade still installed without an issue. Just take your time and let the saw do the work. Super clean cuts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## Diviousone (Jan 1, 2014)

Saving this. Great job on the parts list. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

tag


----------



## Mxstar317 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tag

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airrichbows1 (Jul 23, 2016)

great setup. Thanks for shring


----------



## Beechy09 (Aug 11, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## GilV (Mar 2, 2009)

This why I will never be rich. Great setup, why couldn't I thought to do that! 

Thanks
Gil


----------



## RAO110 (May 29, 2007)

Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meathunter2010 (Jul 10, 2016)

Tag


----------



## Jchilling (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice I like it


----------



## Shawndeer (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantastic job! Really like how you made the bracket.


----------



## wingbone (Nov 13, 2007)

Halfcawkt said:


> OK guys, this inspired me.
> 
> Went to HF looking to replicate this and found something I liked better. Not completely done with finished product, but here goes.
> 
> ...


But how does the arrow travel into the saw in a square manner? The chop saw is perfect for this.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll be making this build and posting up some pictures of the final product.


----------



## jhedelen (Dec 16, 2015)

Ill be making me one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

wingbone said:


> But how does the arrow travel into the saw in a square manner? The chop saw is perfect for this.


Using drawer runners. At the moment, I'm using the sliding guide to keep it square into the cutting wheel. It works great if you slide shaft in 1/3 of the way, then roll shaft to true cut.


----------



## JeppaCrzy (Jan 10, 2013)

Tagged, on my short bucket list to build!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is the finished product of my build.







It worked out pretty well I think. I used and old toe board that I had leftover from when I built basement stairs. The only issue I had was when I replaced the metal blade that came on the saw with a proper cutting blade, I had to re-tap the shaft with a 4mm tap. Total cost was about $55.


----------



## RLZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Love this, have to give it a try. thanks!!


----------



## jvswan (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone had trouble with the arbor screw coming loose? I replaced the metal blade with the cutoff disks, but after a couple of dozen arrows, I can't keep the blade from spinning loose and wobbling. In gonna try some thread lock tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue? I don't think I have read about it on any of the threads about this type of arrow saw.


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in the process of building an arrow saw and had a quick question... 

What is the shortest and longest arrows one would cut???

My arrows are 27.75" in length carbon-to-carbon, but just so that I could cut arrows to both maximum and minimum lengths of any archer, could someone give me a good range of adjustability that would fit 99.9% of people's needs??

Thank you [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is mine with 3d printed parts and 8020
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2079527&page=3&highlight=harbor+freight+arrow+saw


----------



## bowhunter2377 (Jun 22, 2015)

How do you get the metal blade off? Dumb question i know


----------



## TSnider (Sep 17, 2015)

thanks for the share


----------



## scgator74 (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## jvswan (Apr 19, 2013)

bowhunter2377 said:


> How do you get the metal blade off? Dumb question i know


The blade cover pulls up and off. No screws or anything holding it on. Then, there is an arbor screw holding the metal blade on. Unscrew it and remove the blade. 

I suggest thread lock when you put it back in.


----------



## bowhunter2377 (Jun 22, 2015)

jvswan said:


> The blade cover pulls up and off. No screws or anything holding it on. Then, there is an arbor screw holding the metal blade on. Unscrew it and remove the blade.
> 
> I suggest thread lock when you put it back in.


Do you remember which way the threads go? Are they left handed threads?


----------



## HoytCharger6 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tag


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

bowhunter2377 said:


> Do you remember which way the threads go? Are they left handed threads?


The threads are a standard right handed thread. 

FYI I had to re-tap the threads on my saw with a 4mm tap when I replaced my blade.


----------



## bowhunter2377 (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## Rooksc (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice build


----------



## uncleda2002 (Sep 19, 2016)

I built one of these using the same HF mini-saw. I have seen some guys *****ing about the saw giving up after a few uses.

I found that the problem is usually the set-screw on either the blade or motor shafts.
If one of these losens up, it shreds the belt.
My advice is to check these two set screws BEFORE first use.
Add some lok-tite and tighten until firm.

The other complaint is the lack of replacement 2' blades.
3 " abrasive blades are pretty common and can be used with this saw if you take the blade guard off.
Just be sure to wear safety goggles (you know you should anyway) OR fabricate a new, bigger guard to accommodate the 3" blade.


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Gotta love these


----------



## tylkrueg (Oct 3, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Nursery Rat (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you Great Idea


----------



## Teamclark (Mar 16, 2018)

Very nice. Maybe I can pull something like this off with my dremmel.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Did you modify the vice jaws that are aligning the front end of the shaft? How do you regulate the vice clearance to guide precisely without being too tight or too loose?


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

wow very nice setup, doesn't break the bank too! Lovely.


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

I gotta try this!


----------



## Kimber89 (Jun 14, 2019)

Great idea


----------



## mgalarza (Aug 27, 2014)

Tag :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

Great post!


----------

